# KDE 4 and PKGNG



## Durden (Apr 10, 2014)

So running:


```
pkg install kde4
```

On a fresh FreeBSD 10 install results in a "No Packages matching 'kde4' available in the repositories" error despite that being the official method from the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html

This has been "broken" for a while now. Is there any word when we'll see this fixed?

-todd


----------



## kpa (Apr 10, 2014)

I can guess that one or more of the dependencies of the x11/kde4 metaport failed to build and that in turn caused the build of the metaport fail as well and that means no package built for it. The official PKG (it's no longer "Next Gen" by the way) packages are only built once a week at the moment so you'll have to probably wait till next wednesday or thursday for the next chance for a working package.


----------



## Durden (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow. Not exactly the news I was looking for. Thanks @kpa. Can't help but express my disappointment in that. Due to proxy issues at my company pkg is my only install method because ports are blocked. I'm dead in the water without those packages.

I even ran `make run-depends-list` in the port to try and install the packages without the meta port and none of the packages are available. Uhg.


----------



## kpa (Apr 10, 2014)

It is very dissappointing but as far as I know it's a matter of resources that are available for building the PKG packages. The older releases that default to the old package format are still supported and binary packages for them have to be available until at least Sept. 1 2014:

http://blogs.freebsdish.org/portmgr/2014/02/03/time-to-bid-farewell-to-the-old-pkg_-tools/

On top of that the ports tree is really a bleeding edge one. Any changes to it go live immediately and if there's an unforeseen problem the result is that some ports will fail to build. The ports are of course tested before commiting but that is often not enough to guarantee that a change in port doesn't break something else because of the large number of ports in tree and the complexity of the system.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 10, 2014)

Packages for KDE aren't available due to KDE needing new Xorg, while the default is old. You can build from ports, change the PKG repo to release/0 or wait for PKG repo with new Xorg packages and KDE.


----------

